# Needing Kreg Jig Stop Collar Help



## Shebuilder (Jul 17, 2017)

Help please! My Kreg Jig stop collar key hole seems to be stripped. When I insert the key into the hole it just spins. I'm right in the middle of a build and would love any ideas on a solution to get the key to turn. I've tried sticking a rubber band into the hole with the key and turning it and that didn't work and I'm fresh out of ideas now. :|


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

You could use a small hose clamp to stop the collar from slipping.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Are you referring to the Allen set screw? To get it loose you my have to be a bit inventive, sometimes an old drill bit just slightly larger than the socket with the drill in reverse will be enough to jar it loose if you don't have an easy-out.


----------



## Shebuilder (Jul 17, 2017)

Sorry, I'm having a hard time describing which part I'm having trouble with. When I stick the hex key/wrench into the hex hole on the collar it just spins..


----------



## Shebuilder (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks! I posted a picture further down or above on this thread with the part I am having trouble with. My collar is basically stuck at 3/4" depth. When I went to change the depth to 1 1/2" the key or wrench just spins - so the inside of the hex hole is what seems to be stripped.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

If the threads were stripped and not holding the set screw securely the collar would move, my guess either the Allen head or the wrench are stripped.

Simplest solution, go out and buy another drill bit w/stop collar and use it for everything not 3/4 inch. 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

First check your hex wrench for wear and if it is worn try a new wrench or grind the worn part off on a bench grinder. If you grind the wrench don't let it get very hot as it will pull the temper from it ( frequent quench with water).
If its the set screw there are a couple of options. One is to wedge a sharpened piece of hard steel ground like a flat blade screwdriver with sharp edges into it with a few taps with a hammer. You need a hard piece of steel for this like an old hex wrench. Then try to turn it out .
Another is to drill into the setscrew with an undersize drill so as to not destroy the collar threads. This may take some effort as the setscrews are hardened somewhat. Then wedge your homemade easy out very lightly into the hole to turn it out with.
In the future putting a dab of never seize on your threads will go a long ways to prevent this from happening.( Auto parts stores will have small tubes they sell for brake jobs).


----------



## Shebuilder (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks Terry and Tree Hugger! I really appreciate you both taking the time to help me out! Yes, I believe it is the allen head or wrench that is stripped. I will go buy a new one tomorrow. I do currently use mine for all thicknesses of boards not just the 3/4", that is just what is happens to be stuck at - at the moment. It's frustrating to be gaining momentum and then be stopped in the middle of a project from a tool malfunction. I'm sure you can understand! Again, thank you so much for your advice. Tree Hugger - I will have to look into the never seize you mentioned!

I would consider myself a bit of building newbie - but making progress! I sure love it! Here's what I'm working on - the rest will have to wait until I get my new drill bit and collar.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

my recollection is that the drill bit and collar are pricey. check into a set of both sae and metric allen wrenches to help remove your stripped allen screw. many times one fits better than the other. then take the collar to a hardware store with the bad screw and size for a new set screw.


----------

